# Single XP-G: Drop-ins: Where are they?



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

I was just wondering why I have yet to see a single emitter XP-G drop-in for my torch.  I've been waiting patiently but my patience is running thin. Anybody out there see any of these yet? If I have to wait any longer I just might have to try a mod of one of my older torches.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

.........nah i cant find any either 
lumensfactory, dereelight, DX, KD, ......... bugger all !! :crazy:


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Is this what you are looking for
http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=10064


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

HakanC said:


> Is this what you are looking for
> http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=10064


Didn't want a five mode but what the heck...Thank You, Thank You , Thank You!! :thumbsup: ( order sent..)


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I've had 1 of those on order for 2 weeks it was despatched last Friday so it might arrive tomorrow or not but SOON 

IF any good I'll order another until then, I'll run with a 280lumen XP-E ( 1200ma ) torch on my head, running just 1 280lumen XP-E wasn't enough in the mud tonight


----------



## abacojeff (Aug 17, 2008)

*3 Mode Drop In...*

might look at this:

http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-3mode-p60-r5.html


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

abacojeff said:


> might look at this:
> 
> http://www.batteryjunction.com/thrunite-3mode-p60-r5.html


Nice....thanks for the link. Interesting that they want 2X as much $$ as KD. The one from B.J. uses a different driver ( 2.7-9 volts ). Usually this means the driver will work better at the higher voltage. The one from KD is rated at 3.7-4.2 volts. Hopefully the KD one will work better with 18650 cells, we'll see.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Well my package arrived, YIPPY got all excited, found my torch body to fit it into I've got Spare, felt wrong in the package too big, opened her up and it kinda looks like a plug adapter that will likely be because it is  SUCKS!!! ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!

Mates arrived though he reports bigger spot then 280lumen XP-E torches but same brightness, I'd tweaked mine for a bigger spot anyway so likely similar and brighter which would of done.

But instead I'm going to have a plug on my helmet, don't see it working personally


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Well my package arrived, YIPPY got all excited, found my torch body to fit it into I've got Spare, felt wrong in the package too big, opened her up and it kinda looks like a plug adapter that will likely be because it is  SUCKS!!! ARRGGGHHHHHHHHHH!!!!
> 
> Mates arrived though he reports bigger spot then 280lumen XP-E torches but same brightness, I'd tweaked mine for a bigger spot anyway so likely similar and brighter which would of done.
> 
> But instead I'm going to have a plug on my helmet, don't see it working personally


Yikes! Now you've got me worried. The Kaidomain web site is strangely devoid of product descriptions once you've clicked on one. I was assuming these were standard drop-ins ( P-60's (?) So you're saying yours was too big?.. ...Buggers!
Did your mate have any problems with his fitting his torch? I'm not sure what to think at this point but mine will probably come some time this week.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

A Mains 2 pin to 3 pin adapter type of plug, not light related at all, well guess I could use it to plug a 3pin lamp into if I was in a foreign country.

Mates got no issues with his, haven't seen them yet nothing special to write home about but every little bit of extra photon's for free kinda sounds good to me 

Another site is offering them, supposed to be really fast getting stuff out but ??

http://www.bestofferbuy.com/ultrafi...5-wc-led-5mode-flashlight-118650-p-30842.html


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> A Mains 2 pin to 3 pin adapter type of plug, not light related at all, well guess I could use it to plug a 3pin lamp into if I was in a foreign country.
> 
> Mates got no issues with his, haven't seen them yet nothing special to write home about but every little bit of extra photon's for free kinda sounds good to me
> 
> ...


I get the feeling that you got sent the wrong item. Looking carefully at the photos on the Kaidomain web site, I see no pins on the drop-in..... The torch you linked to is exactly like the one I have. I am hoping it will accommodate the new drop-in. The one you linked to: In the product description it says that it is "139 lumen / 90 minutes". That has to be a type error...I hope. Anyway, good to have another source for a complete torch/ xpg set-up. I can't believe D/X isn't selling these yet.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Totally totally nothing LED related at all literally a 2 pin to 3 pin adapter plug!! LOL

Mates got and tested, think XP-E 280lumen brightness with a bigger spot and a nice Blue tint which I find gets a better return on dark muddy ground.

2 of these on your head should be PERFECT from the sound of it, and I'll have 2.


I still want one of these and a triple which will get me upto 3 of these, someone else is toying with making 1 hopefully affordable if so yes please 

DX are being abit slow aren't they, guessing the others have just bought in wF501 bodys + the dropins seperately and mated them.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> ...I still want one of these and a triple which will get me upto 3 of these, someone else is toying with making 1 hopefully affordable if so yes please
> 
> DX are being abit slow aren't they, guessing the others have just bought in wF501 bodys + the dropins seperately and mated them.


Yes, like you I am eagerly awaiting the first commercially affordable ( < $50 ) triple xp-g torch to be sold. In the mean time I'm hoping the ( single ) drop-In works as expected. If it does I may occasionally use it on one of my "Torch only " rides. The current R-2 drop-in I have is pretty bright and has a great beam pattern only it just doesn't have quite to enough light to suit me. Hence the reason I use my MCE torch for my helmet for these rides. I know the new drop-in won't match the output of the MCE torch but if it comes close.. ...well, being the lighter set-up and with potentially more run time I just might be able to get by depending on what trail I'm riding ( think twisty,mild Single track ). Regardless, I generally use my drop-in torch at work. Sometimes I have to spot addresses on buildings from my car at night and the R-2 drop-in has worked well for this duty. Hopefully the XP-G drop-in will at least be a tad better.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

The lack of focus and the yellow doesn't agree with me, worked okay with my 1200ma Q5 aswell, but both together too heavy really so I moved to 2 x 280lumen rated XP-E torches, modified to produce a bigger spot as it was to small.

I do in real tight things miss the huge volume of light the MC-E gives out though, tight tree sections mainly.

Xp-G should be same pattern, just brighter maybe slightly smaller spot than a standard R2 but not much in it.

I've got a smooth P60 reflector I can screw on and try aswell, didn't work well with the XP-E!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*Hooray!!....It's Here!*

I almost forgot that the postman delivers on Saturday.  The crazy thing was that when I got it inside the house I couldn't get my torch open to put the damn thing in. :madman: 
I had to run out to the store because I couldn't find a set of pliers to open it.  
...anyway, *THIS BLOODY BUGGER IS BRIGHT!* Definitely brighter than my XR-E R-2 drop-in. ( Turveyed, if you get one of these you might be satisfied with just one )
Doing a quickie test comparison I shone the light outside my balcony along side with my Aurora MC-E torch. The Aurora throws more total light but this little drop-in with it's very bright hot spot and decent spill comes very close in comparison. Throw distance looks to be very similar to the Aurora which is what pleases me the most although this is an initial impression under _*poor conditions._ ( * Been raining for the last four days where I live)
Not raining at the moment but the ground will be damp for days, not to mention no riding for at least half a week. So far the only down side I see is that the torch gets REAL HOT with this drop-in. Also, there is no memory with this drop-in. It would of been better with memory but at least it starts on high, one push to medium. Oh, medium looks to be near the 200lm range. I quickly compared it to my Dinotte 200L. The 200L has more total light output but on medium the xpg drop-in is still in the same league and might actually throw further ( comfirmed, it does throw further ). This just might replace my Aurora as my new "Torch only " helmet light. Can't wait to see what happens when I take this out on the trails. When I get a chance I'll do some run time tests to see how long it will run. I'm crossing my fingers hoping for 1hr and 20min *_before it dims_ ( *using one 2600mah 18650 cell )

*Side note*: while testing this drop-in I had taken off the front lens of the torch and washed it with water. After I dried it I started doing some tests. Suddenly the spot beam disappeared and it turned into a very wide even flood...:skep: ...took me a couple moments to figure out what happened. Apparently there was still moisture on the lens and it had fogged up the lens! Wow, if I can find a place to buy a frosted lens I can also turn one of these into a sweet flood lamp.

*Side note #2:* Anyone interested in using one of these should know that they throw a very narrow beam pattern. When used with a nice flood pattern light on the bars the combo should work very well ( * once again, an initial impression since I haven't ridden with it yet..) Since this is the first time I've seen a Cree XP-G R-2 in person, I have to say I am really impressed. A 4-6up made with these would have to be Friggin'ly Bright. :thumbsup:


----------



## Huxley555 (May 24, 2009)

It is it's called the lumen liberator. 

Got my kd 5 mode module and pretty much agree with what's been posted, can't wait for the s2 to be released that should be fun.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Cool Cat-Man-Do, sounds ideal, kd's sent me the replacement for the plug so should have it this week all being well, got another on order aswell 

Run time wise you should get over 2hours on that easy, I get 2hours+ out of my 1200ma XP-E and Q5 torches.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Hooray!!....It's Here!*
> I almost forgot that the postman delivers on Saturday.  The crazy thing was that when I got it inside the house I couldn't get my torch open to put the damn thing in.


Good to know.
Which torch do you use?
Or which torch from KD or DX would be best, with 18650-cells, for the XP-G drop-in?

/Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

HakanC said:


> Good to know.
> Which torch do you use?
> Or which torch from KD or DX would be best, with 18650-cells, for the XP-G drop-in?
> 
> ...


So far D/X is not offering the drop-in but does have torches that use other drop-ins that are compatible. This is the model that I have...> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16241
There are other models on D/X that use drop-ins as well. Most of the time though it won't say anything about there being a drop-in but in the photo's you will see the drop-in if they show the torch disassembled. Any one of them will work as long as the torch can accommodate a 18650 battery. Just make sure if you buy a torch with the XP-G R5 drop-in already in that the drop-in is rated max voltage @ 4.2 volts like the one sold by Kaidomain. Some others are rated between 3.7 and 8.4 volts. My other R-2 drop-in is rated like that and it works better when used with two LIR123A's ( 3.7 volts x 2 ). It does run with a single 18650 but is not quite as bright. The downside of that is that two LIR123A's are only 800mah ( vs. 2600mah for a 18650 ) Kaidomain also sells a torch with the xpg drop-in but that one is rated at the higher voltage. The one sold by these people > http://www.bestofferbuy.com/ultrafi...5-wc-led-5mode-flashlight-118650-p-30842.html
looks like it might be good.

side note to Turveyed....the tint is slightly blue and very bright. It looks very bright white in the center spot. I only noticed the slight blue tint from the spill on my white walls.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

I'll take anything to the blue side rather than the yellow side so that'll do me nicely, to my eyes I just get a much better return off wet ground, HID's used to claim that as a selling point to but these days halogen yellow seems to be back in fashion strangely.


----------



## saltytri (Feb 13, 2009)

Is this what you want?

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=248771

"nailbender" Dave does quality work. And you'll get it MUCH faster than from DX or Kai. I ordered a three-level D36 module with an SST-50 last Friday and the USPS shipping notice showed up in my email on Saturday. It's going to be made up into a road light with 4x18650 in parallel.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

saltytri said:


> Is this what you want?
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=248771
> 
> "nailbender" Dave does quality work. And you'll get it MUCH faster than from DX or Kai. I ordered a three-level D36 module with an SST-50 last Friday and the USPS shipping notice showed up in my email on Saturday. It's going to be made up into a road light with 4x18650 in parallel.


Very interesting. Nice to know that if you want an elite custom made drop-in, there is someone that does that. It seems Dave will work with almost any LED and get it to go into a drop-in. I'm tempted to get one of those SST-50's. Expensive though and not very good on run time. The P-7 drop-in he sells looks very tempting as well. I can't help but wonder though how the small drop-in module handles the heat....Still, the three mode P-7 drop-in he sells would be nice to have. I can't help but wonder what 600lm would look like coming out of that small reflector.  When you get your SST-50 let us know how it does. Oh yeah, one more thing....I'm not sure what a D36 module is. Is that the kind that screws into the torch.  ( Like used on the typical MTE P-7 torch? ) If so I might have to get me one of those. :ihih:
*( **Edit: never mind about the D36...I found the link. I might have to send him another e-mail to see if he does those screw in modules for MTE torches.)*


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

SST-50 looks nice, in a torch here be great head mounted if not for the huge weight.

http://www.qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=126#168

The OSRAM 6 LED Chips look great to 1200lumens takes 3 x 18650's mount 2 of these on your bars  530grams each without batterys so 680grams all in 

http://kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=8783


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

XPG R5 dropins available here
http://www.bestofferbuy.com/37v42v-cree-xpg-r5-wc-led-5mode-lamp-cap-p-30840.html


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> *XPG R5 dropins available here
> http://www.bestofferbuy.com/37v42v-cree-xpg-r5-wc-led-5mode-lamp-cap-p-30840.html*


*Yep, another great link for the drop-in*. I haven't yet done any run time test but from what I've read: On the Mid ( 200lm ) setting it will get about 90min before dimming. I hope that's true. That would probably put the high setting around 70 min, which is not too shabby. I've got to find me a frosted lens to fit my torch. One of these on the bars, one on the helmet and you've got a nice, compact, lite-weight set-up for moderate Single track. Used in this fashon you would have a set-up comparable to a dual Dinotte 200L set-up, only with a little more throw.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Don't understand your run time calcs I expect 135mins area out of my 2500ma batterys, same as I get with my 1000ma MC-E P60 drop in and all my other P60 dropins there fairly standard driver wise.

Running 2 x 280Lumen XP-E's ran at 1200ma's both P60's is nearly enough light, both modified to make the spot larger same size according to a mate as the XP-G so 2 of these should make it perfect!!

On medium I'd expect 4.5hours, I ran my 2 XP-E's on a dry night for over 4hours both on Medium and just left them there, plenty when the grounds dry and white.


----------



## HakanC (May 12, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> This is the model that I have...> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.16241


and


> The one sold by these people > http://www.bestofferbuy.com/ultrafi...5-wc-led-5mode-flashlight-118650-p-30842.html
> looks like it might be good.


Thankyou for the links

/Håkan
SWEDEN


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> *Don't understand your run time calcs* I expect 135mins area out of my 2500ma batterys, same as I get with my 1000ma MC-E P60 drop in and all my other P60 dropins there fairly standard driver wise.
> 
> Running 2 x 280Lumen XP-E's ran at 1200ma's both P60's is nearly enough light, both modified to make the spot larger same size according to a mate as the XP-G so 2 of these should make it perfect!!
> 
> On medium I'd expect 4.5hours, I ran my 2 XP-E's on a dry night for over 4hours both on Medium and just left them there, plenty when the grounds dry and white.


I do tend to be ultra-conservative when doing "Ballpark" estimates on run time.  ...I hope I am completely wrong... So how long do your XP-E's run on high (@ 1200ma.) before noticeable dimming ?? Sooner or later I'll get around to a run time test but I have to admit I'm a bit afraid of damaging the LED ( even with a fan on it ) 'cause the thing does get hot.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Haven't tested and I switch them off on climbs, but I've been out for 5hours without changing the batterys, I used to get @2hours on the 1200ma Q5 ( the only drop in that worked with 18650's ).

XP-G shouldn't get that hot, which does mean possibly a crap wasteful driver in there and might explain the poor run time, I assumed they where all the same though.

I'll leave both of mine on when here and time then for you, might have 1 this week


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

are there any LED drop-in's out there for the Mini Mag Lite








Preferable with the XP-G LED??


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm Turveys mate, i had mine for 10 days now, done a few rides with it, replaced a P7 on my bars with it, very happy, the second one is on my GF's head and she is very happy with it.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Haven't tested and I switch them off on climbs, but I've been out for 5hours without changing the batterys, I used to get @2hours on the 1200ma Q5 ( the only drop in that worked with 18650's ).


A proper run time test means running the torch outright-non-stop and then noting where you think there is noticeable dimming. ( Wish I had a Lux meter..) I'll try to do a test in a couple days. I'm going to use cool packs though just to make sure it doesn't damage the led ( heck I just got the thing.. ) Hopefully this weekend I'll get it out on a ride so long as it doesn't rain.
I had the opportunity tonight to test it over on Maryland's Eastern Shore. Dark as all get-out over there. Pretty much what you U.K. blokes would probably see out in the English countyside. Farms, farms and more farms. Every once in while I would pull the van over to point the torch down one of the light-coloured gravelly roads. It definitely lights those up real nice. 
Anyway, a while back I did a run time test with my Dinotte 200L. It ran for exactly two hours on a 2000mah battery before powering down to a lower level. I don't know for sure but I suspect that Dinotte might be over driving the emitter to get the kind of output that they do. If the XPG drop-in gets 2 hrs before noticeable dimming ( on one 2600mah battery ) I would be most pleased. I did do a run test on the R-2 drop in last year but that was halted after 1.5 hrs after I thought I noticed some dimming. That drop-in was using a different driver though. I'll post up when I get some results with the XP-G.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Its hard to say by eye whats dimming and what's your eyes adapting to though, I've got a total of 13 18650's when my next order arrives so not a real concern although I'll have 5 lights on at once soon to ( 400L MC-E, 600L MC-E, 700L P7 D SXO Bars + 2 x XP-G head LOL ) so I'll need them 

Moggy's actually got a light meter if you ask him nicely sure he'll test anything he's a torch freak like that 

XP-G's should suffer with dimming less anyway, Lower VF makes them much easier to run off a single 18650 all being well.

You can always turn the torch off every 15mins for 5mins, just stop the stop watch if your worried about over heating it and a hot torch is a cool drop in.


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Hoping mine will arrive today XP-G and the P7 D SXO as I plan to ride tonight, doubt it though


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Hoping mine will arrive today XP-G and the P7 D SXO as I plan to ride tonight, doubt it though


Turveyed, When you get your drop-in make sure the brass module is screwed in tight to the reflector. Mine was a bit loose ( unknown to me at first ) and it wouldn't switch modes. Once I figured it out and tightened it up all was fine.
That's the thing I hate most about torches, if somethings not tightened or screwed down right, all kind of stuff can happen.

...my lastest news....I'm seriously considering buying one of those MC-E drop-ins off of Dave over on CPF. Direct drive 3-mode in neutral white tint is what I'm thinking. The beam photos of these look nice ( as do the P-7's ) No artifacts in the center spot that I could see. $75 is not chicken change but what the heck, I owe myself a Christmas gift...


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Kaidomain for the dropin and bestofferbuy for the 501b with the same drop in, yep I'll check it over and make sure it's got a clean reflector and bla bla and heat sinked drop in to the torch body.

I've got a MC-E Dropin P60 of DX, it's a nice 2 1/2 hour run time always on light which I trust and leave on full time so it does all my climbing work on it's own, but it's yellow sadly  Great flood though.

I run my Big MC-E MTE 1 on Mid, which is 1 touch away from full, gives the P60 MC-E a boost and runs for 4hours, P7 D SXO when it comes I'll do the same with 

I need my 2 x XPG torches though to compete with the 2 MCE's on the bars, let alone with the P7-D thats coming 

The more light you have the more light you need.


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

P60 SST-50 on KD now bit expensive but will be the drop in to use as the flood next to your XPG Cat-man-do!

I have ordered one, see how it pans out against my MCE! Would be nice to get my helmet weight down a bit!

Well Turvey i could easily put all my torches on at once but would double the weight of the bike probably.

3 x MCE (MTE, MGRX1 and MGPLi)

3 x P7's (p7-D, Sf15, Sf15 copy)

1 x XPG R5 (502B)

and 2 Magicshines (Dx and Geomanger)

oh and the L1 and Tiablo A9 and ACE

how many lumens!


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

SST-50 looks interesting especially as it comes with a Smooth reflector which is kinda rare, maybe it'll throw ?? Doubt it's running at enough MA's to make it much use though, 1200ma tops I'd bet but find out soon hey


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

moggy82 said:


> P60 SST-50 on KD now bit expensive but will be the drop in to use as the flood next to your XPG Cat-man-do!
> 
> I have ordered one, see how it pans out against my MCE! Would be nice to get my helmet weight down a bit!
> 
> ...


*Moggy*....That SST drop-in is tempting. It is a little cheaper than the MCE custom drop-in I was thinking of buying. The Kaidomain site is the pits when it comes to specifications on some of their products. There is almost no technical information on the SST-50 drop-in other than the required voltage input. I'm not sure what or if this is using a driver but it is listed as a three mode.  If run @ 550 lumen it is going to draw 5.5 watts of power. Not sure how a single 18650 is going to hold up to that kind of power drain. Still, interesting that it comes with two reflectors, one SMO one OP. Once again I wish KD was more forthcoming with the output levels on this drop-in.

Tonight I had a chance to try my XP-G drop-in on the trails. With the torch mounted on my helmet I have to admit I was a little disappointed. Yes, it throws pretty well but this time of year the trails where I live are very hard to see at night. Conditions are damp and the trails are completely covered with damp dark leaves. Under the current conditions the torch was really only usable to 75-100ft max. Undoubtedly if it were summer with the trails dry and sandy the output would of been way more useful. On the upside the torch never got hot with temps near 45-50 degrees F. It was a short ride and run time was never a factor. No doubt in my mind now that if I do fall/winter riding I really do need at least 500-600 lumens minimum for my helmet, not to mention I prefer much more.

It was great riding with just this small torch on my helmet. It is so light that you can't even feel the weight. Now the question is: Do I go with the SST-50 or go for the MC-E custom drop-in. Which one is going to be more useful ( output vs. run time ) (?)
I know more about the custom one and can ask the seller questions....the SST-50.. is any one's guess. If you get one of these ( SST-50's ) Please, please post up ASAP. At this point I already have an MC-E torch that I am very pleased with although it is a tad heavy. A nice MC-E drop-in with 3 modes is tempting and would lower the weight considerable on my head...*Sigh*...decisions, decisions..


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> *Moggy*....That SST drop-in is tempting. It is a little cheaper than the MCE custom drop-in I was thinking of buying. The Kaidomain site is the pits when it comes to specifications on some of their products. There is almost no technical information on the SST-50 drop-in other than the required voltage input. I'm not sure what or if this is using a driver but it is listed as a three mode.  If run @ 550 lumen it is going to draw 5.5 watts of power. Not sure how a single 18650 is going to hold up to that kind of power drain. Still, interesting that it comes with two reflectors, one SMO one OP. Once again I wish KD was more forthcoming with the output levels on this drop-in.
> 
> Tonight I had a chance to try my XP-G drop-in on the trails. With the torch mounted on my helmet I have to admit I was a little disappointed. Yes, it throws pretty well but this time of year the trails where I live are very hard to see at night. Conditions are damp and the trails are completely covered with damp dark leaves. Under the current conditions the torch was really only usable to 75-100ft max. Undoubtedly if it were summer with the trails dry and sandy the output would of been way more useful. On the upside the torch never got hot with temps near 45-50 degrees F. It was a short ride and run time was never a factor. No doubt in my mind now that if I do fall/winter riding I really do need at least 500-600 lumens minimum for my helmet, not to mention I prefer much more.
> 
> ...


Where can i get the sst dropin??


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> Where can i get the sst dropin??


Sorry about that. The link on Kaidomain for the SST-50 drop-in is > http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=10277
and the link to the custom drop-in's ( P-7's, MC-E's, SST-50's ) is > http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239719

Oh, by the way Moggs....the SST-50 drop in that Dave builds has a driver that provides 2500ma on high.
He says it runs about 45min to an hour before needing to replace the battery. I think he said high on his are around 600 lumen. To me it sounds very much like the run time of an MC-E. At least the Kaidomain one is cheaper and included the other reflector.


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

HakanC said:


> and
> 
> Thankyou for the links
> 
> ...


http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14442

This is the R2 WC 5 mode drop in used in that torch...


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Sorry about that. The link on Kaidomain for the SST-50 drop-in is > http://www.kaidomain.com/ProductDetails.aspx?ProductId=10277
> and the link to the custom drop-in's ( P-7's, MC-E's, SST-50's ) is > http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=239719
> 
> Oh, by the way Moggs....the SST-50 drop in that Dave builds has a driver that provides 2500ma on high.
> He says it runs about 45min to an hour before needing to replace the battery. I think he said high on his are around 600 lumen. To me it sounds very much like the run time of an MC-E. At least the Kaidomain one is cheaper and included the other reflector.


Thanks for the links, out of interest how many lumens does the SST-50 put out max?
The kaidomain site states:
High Output - 550 lumens (6500K at high efficiency) or as much as 1250 lumens (6500K at high output)

That doesnt really narrow it down to well.. is that 4.2volts but how many amps ? to give 1250lumens?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> Thanks for the links, out of interest how many lumens does the SST-50 put out max?
> The kaidomain site states:
> High Output - 550 lumens (6500K at high efficiency) or as much as 1250 lumens (6500K at high output)
> 
> That doesnt really narrow it down to well.. is that 4.2volts but how many amps ? to give 1250lumens?


As I said before Kaidomain doesn't give enough information. The SST-50 led is designed to run at high Amp and can run over 5 amps however a single 18650 battery is not going to drive the led to get that kind of output. I think it will be driven somewhere in the 2-2.5amp range and you should expect about 500-600 lumens. If you could drive this LED over 3 amp it would be in the 1000lm range but even if you had a driver that could do that the run time on one 18650 battery would probably be about 15-25 min. ( *note: I don't have the data sheet on the SST-50 in front of me at the time so I'm talking from memory which should at least be close..)


----------



## moggy82 (Jan 30, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> As I said before Kaidomain doesn't give enough information. The SST-50 led is designed to run at high Amp and can run over 5 amps however a single 18650 battery is not going to drive the led to get that kind of output. I think it will be driven somewhere in the 2-2.5amp range and you should expect about 500-600 lumens. If you could drive this LED over 3 amp it would be in the 1000lm range but even if you had a driver that could do that the run time on one 18650 battery would probably be about 15-25 min. ( *note: I don't have the data sheet on the SST-50 in front of me at the time so I'm talking from memory which should at least be close..)


And the heat due to low efficiency would be horrific! These come into there own at 500-600 lumens though where the consume 5-6 Watts where a P7 will be pulling 9 - 12W (16 for a tesla).


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Here is a review of a torch using 1 and 2 18650's, 1 barely gets you 45% power, but 2 gets you @649 lumens  with nearly a 90min run time with the driver used in that torch I'll add. Based on the run time thats pulling @3.3Amps in total ( with the driver ) thats 12watts thats not as efficent as a MC-E/P7 where you'd go @800Lumens in real terms.

http://www.light-reviews.com/thrunite_catapult/

BUT, the single die construction gives you less artifacts and lets you use a smooth reflector.

BUT I'm thinking XPG 350lumen at 1000ma's is actually going to be brighter than a SST50 at 1200ma's, don't see P60 drivers pushing out more than 1200ma's in real terms.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

moggy82 said:


> And the heat due to low efficiency would be horrific! These come into there own at 500-600 lumens though where the consume 5-6 Watts where a P7 will be pulling 9 - 12W (16 for a tesla).


I don't have a data sheet for a SSC P-7 but I do for a Cree MC-E. I figure a ballpark estimate of a typical MC-E torch would likely draw about 7 watts total from the LED. 
Conditions: 2.2 amps current draw ( or 550ma per die ). 3.3 volts per die =~ 1.81watts per die....or 7.2 watts total.

When I look at the data sheet for a Luminus SST-50 things start to get interesting. The WJ bins look promising being rated around 600lm @ 1.75A. Of course actual output is probably more like 500-550lm. Actual power usage : ~ 5.6 watts

The million dollar question remains which is....Which set-up ( in a drop-in ) is going to give the brightest and most usable beam pattern.  
Turveyed pointed out that the SST-50 doesn't have dies so there is not going to be any artifacts due to gaps in a multi-die configuration. However that doesn't mean artifacts are eliminated all together. You still have a large dome and will need a good reflector to harness the light. Dave ( the guy on CPF who builds these ) told me the ones he makes tend to have a wide beam. I'm not sure what to think about that as any light coming out of a P-60 can't be that wide. Dave managed to eliminate artifacts in his MC-E drop-in's by backing the reflector off a bit.

I think at this point the SST-50 would be more efficient but only if the current stays in the 1.75A range. Dave mentioned he was driving his over 2A. If he is I calculate output would be near 670-700lm ( less with normal optical losses and at full battery charge ). At that power level both SST-50 and MC-E come real close in actual power usage/luminous output. ( around 7watts )

ONE last thing Moggy...Did you get yours yet?:ihih:  If you don't get yours by next Weds. I just might take the plunge to get one of these....decisions, decisions. :crazy:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

My XP-G from KAidomain arrived today, LED is off centre the spot is huge and badly focused it's junk.

The BestOfferBuy XP-G 501b torch, is a R2 WC but pretty damn good throw so that and my old XP-E on my head will do.


I give up, NO MORE TORCHES


----------



## Goldigger (Nov 6, 2009)

Not an XP-G but i just stumbled accross a SST-50 dropin on ebay.. $60 ouch!!
http://cgi.ebay.com/Luminous-SST-50...temQQimsxZ20091113?IMSfp=TL091113179003r39298


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

The Kaidomain site has them for $50.

Waiting on seeing Moggy's though!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Goldigger said:


> Not an XP-G but i just stumbled accross a SST-50 dropin on ebay.. $60 ouch!!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Luminous-SST-50...temQQimsxZ20091113?IMSfp=TL091113179003r39298[/QUOT
> 
> Like Turveyed said, the one on Kaidomain would be the better deal as it not only cost less but comes with two reflectors. The one you linked to on Ebay ( judging from the reflector ) looks like it will produce a wide flood. Of course the P-60's are small so it can only be so wide. Right now I'm just trying to decide which candy I want Santa to bring. It sure would be nice if someone had one of these to do a throw test... ...hummm...I might try asking some more questions over on CPF.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Well... ...I think I'm a died-in-the-wool _flashlighoholic_.  *I pulled the trigger on one of the SST-50 drop-ins.* I'm going to call it a Christmas gift to myself.. ..which somehow makes it sound not so bad. When it gets in I'll try to do a beam photo comparison vs. my other drop-ins and torches. Unlike CPF I don't do wall shots. I just hope the weather cooperates. :thumbsup:


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Nooooooo, this is off a single 18650 will pump out @350lumens so XP-G like, but with a bigger LED so a bigger spot which won't be as bright due to size, also it'll run for 75mins like a Direct drive P7 ( less if it's not direct ) rather than 120+ mins from the XP-G.

You need to drive this off 2 x 18650 to get @650lumens to make this worth it, still a 75min run time but you could live with this.

If I had a P60 host which would accept 2 x 18650 then this would be a Perfect Helmet mounted torch, sadly I haven't, 1 thats a sensible weight to.

You've seen this yes ??

http://www.light-reviews.com/thrunite_catapult/

Compare the single 18650 to the double and look at the run times, Max Draw from 1 battery = 50% output.

Thats a thrower, don't know how big the reflector is likely 40mm area not 26.

Also that torch is for sale here :-

http://www.qualityflashlights.co.uk/termekekmain.php?csoportid=126#168


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> Nooooooo, this is off a single 18650 will pump out @350lumens so XP-G like, but with a bigger LED so a bigger spot which won't be as bright due to size, also it'll run for 75mins like a Direct drive P7 ( less if it's not direct ) rather than 120+ mins from the XP-G.
> 
> You need to drive this off 2 x 18650 to get @650lumens to make this worth it, still a 75min run time but you could live with this.


I bought mine from Kaidomain which claims the driver requires max input voltage of 4.2 volts. Data sheet for SST-50 indicates a drive current of 1.75A to provide 600lm with the WJ bin. Foward voltage is 3.2volts. Lumen output depends though on what bin is being used and what current is provided by the driver/battery configuration. Kaidomain ad states output at 550lm. If a lower bin is used you would have to drive the led harder to get 550lm. I would of waited for Moggy to review but due to Christmas delays thought I better order now. Probably won't have a tight spot but that's okay, I'll find a use for it . If output looks like 300lm that would mean a bin with less luminous output. I hope that doesn't happen.

SST-50 data sheet > http://www.luminus.com/stuff/conten...2_sst_50_w_product_datasheet_illumination.pdf


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

OH MY! Did I just find something great! I was messing around with my XP-G drop-in tonight
and thought I'd search my place for something to provide a more "Flood" effect to the drop-in.

Short story made long...my sister gave me a "Rubbermaid" plastic micro-wave entre' dish to carry home left-overs she gave me over the Thanksgiving weekend. I just happened to notice that the bottom of the container is heavily frosted yet still passes light ( good enough to read print when held close ). I took my drop-in torch and held it up to the bottom of the container and turned all the house lights out and...OH MY! What a beautiful wall of light! The output of the drop-in with it's normal very bright spot was completely dispersed! As expected the throw is cut almost in half. However you are left with a VERY WIDE dispersion of light starting at the wheel and spreading at about a 35-40 degree angle. Gone are all projection rings. The beam just spreads! I'm not sure how far the beam throws but I think maybe 40 to 50 ft.

After I did a hold-up test I took a knife and cut out a portion of the plastic container. Then I traced out the drop-in, cut the new lens out and Presto-Change-O...I have a new flood torch!

First thing I did was compare it to my Dinotte 200L ( with flood optic ). I am pleased to say that the drop-in torch beat out the 200L although not by much. The drop-in flood was a bit brighter ( output is more than 300lm ) and the flood was a tad wider as well.

I also did the hold-up test to one of my P-7 torches and once again you get a brilliant wall of light with diminished throw. Still, if you're looking to mod your torch or light for more flood this could be what you're looking for. *It would be very interesting to see what this would do to a Magic-Shine bar mounted.* :yesnod:

(* side note: should be able to handle heat as it was designed for heating food in micro-wave.)


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

What about when sis asks for her container back! :nono:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Vancbiker said:


> What about when sis asks for her container back! :nono:


...That thought did cross my mind. Now the quest for a plausible excuse... 
I'd tell the truth but the women in my family just don't get it, even though they already know about my fixation for torches and bike lights. ...humm...I guess I'll cross that road when I get it.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

For those interested XP-G R5 drop in, 1.2A drive  @ a selection of input voltage 
single or 3 level, listed today at

... http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> Nice....thanks for the link. Interesting that they want 2X as much $$ as KD. The one from B.J. uses a different driver ( 2.7-9 volts ). Usually this means the driver will work better at the higher voltage. The one from KD is rated at 3.7-4.2 volts. Hopefully the KD one will work better with 18650 cells, we'll see.


How important is the driver voltage rating. I'm trying to decide between this
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32721 which is rated 3.2 to 9V

or


*drop in*...http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm in the single mode OP 2.8 to 4V
*host*... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20333

My main concerns are reliability on rough terrain (so I want a single mode), heat dissipation (I ride in temps up to 80F) and battery life. Of course the only reason I'm shopping XPGs is I want mare light than my Q5 R2s but if the driver difference was just a small amount of brightness and not the other stuff I'd be cool with the first one.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> How important is the driver voltage rating. I'm trying to decide between this
> [*url]http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32721[/url] which is rated 3.2 to 9V*
> 
> or
> ...


Well I'll be! D/X is finally offering something using the XP-G! Not sure I would go with the D/X XP-G torch though. Personally, I don't like the wide voltage range of the driver. I can't see WHY anyone would want to run a XP-G torch with only a 800mah battery set-up. Two series CR123A batteries might give you 35-40min run time on high at best. Of course you can also use the 2600mah 18650 batteries with the torch but if it were me....I'd rather run that same 18650 cell with a driver rated 4.2volts max input. Nice looking torch though. If you're used to a Q5 or an R2, the XP-G will be brighter but not dramatically so. Still, I like the the XP-G because it is also more efficient.

The Deerelight drop-in looks nice but expensive. K/D *might* have a single mode XP-G drop-in and if they do it would most likely be cheaper. Since D/X now has something with a XP-G maybe they sell the drop-ins too. Right now I'm too tired to check. Time for bed....:yawn:


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> Of course you can also use the 2600mah 18650 batteries with the torch but if it were me....I'd rather run that same 18650 cell with a driver rated 4.2volts max input. Nice looking torch though. If you're used to a Q5 or an R2, the XP-G will be brighter but not dramatically so. Still, I like the the XP-G because it is also more efficient.
> 
> The Deerelight drop-in looks nice but expensive. K/D *might* have a single mode XP-G drop-in and if they do it would most likely be cheaper. Since D/X now has something with a XP-G maybe they sell the drop-ins too. Right now I'm too tired to check. Time for bed....:yawn:


all of the KD drop ins are multimode. :madman:

I will be running the light on 2500mah 18650s only. Would the higher voltage range efficiency/effect battery life with the 18650?

The uniquefire seems to have more mass/cooling surface than a typical p60 style light too.


----------



## HEY HEY ITS HENDO (Feb 23, 2008)

the multi voltage drop ins *are* best operated at higher voltage, in such as surefire 9P, 6P etc
with 2-3 primary lithium batteries or 2 x rechargeable 16340 /17500 (18650 wont fit)
they won`t reach full output on a single 18650 when the voltage reaches 3.8/3.7 (other hosts)

the Dereelight module also offers over discharge protection,
i`ve had shipping conformation on my Dereelight 1S R5  :thumbsup: 
( i hate multimode!!)
so give it a week and i`ll do some beamshots



> * drop in...http://www.dereelight.com/module-list.htm in the single mode OP 2.8 to 4V
> * host... http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20333


................................


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> ....I will be running the light on 2500mah 18650s only. *Would the higher voltage range efficiency/effect battery life with the 18650?*....


My opinion is based on my personal experience with one of my other drop-ins ( R-2 ). The voltage range on that one was between 3-8volts. When operated at the upper range of the driver the output was more intense vs. the lower voltage (3.7-4.2 volts ) of a single 18650 cell. Of course with the 18650 cell you get longer run times. I can't say for sure if you would get the same effect with this torch but it is worth considering. All my other drop-ins are rated closer to the actual peak voltage of a single 18650 cell. My theory is that the driver doesn't have to work as hard if the supply voltage is closer to the designed upper limit of the driver. Just HOW efficient these torch drivers really are is anyone's guess.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Well based on the input here I'm about to pull the triger on a p60 host and the Dereelilght drop in. Then I looked at the run time listed on the DX light. Only 50 minutes. I get that with ny P7 light. It's not enough. I need 90 minutes. What do you think? should I just go with the R2 version of the Ultrafire WF-501 ?

I should mention this is for my helmet light. I have two Trustfire 801s with the Q5 LED on the bars.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> Well based on the input here I'm about to pull the triger on a p60 host and the Dereelilght drop in. Then I looked at the run time listed on the DX light. Only 50 minutes. I get that with ny P7 light. It's not enough. I need 90 minutes. What do you think? should I just go with the R2 version of the Ultrafire WF-501 ?
> 
> I should mention this is for my helmet light. I have two Trustfire 801s with the Q5 LED on the bars.


I see nothing wrong with buying this host for your XP-G drop-in. > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.20333
When you get it, take the red K-2 drop-in out and replace it with the XP-G and your good.
The 50min quote is probably based on using the two smaller batteries in series. If you buy the Dereelight drop-in you will use a single 2400-2500mah 18650 cell. This SHOULD run around two hours. I say "should" because I have yet to run-test my own.

Some things to consider : My multi-mode ( K/D ) XP-G drop-in works fine in just one mode if that is the way I choose to use it. The circuit has memory and always returns to the last used mode if I turn it off and then back on. Occasionally though, if I hit the switch too fast it will send a big enough voltage spike to cause the torch to switch modes. Not really a big thing if you're careful though. There is one small disadvantage I see with the multi-mode drop-in's. If you leave the battery in the host for a long period of time there is a minute power drain from the driver as it maintains the mode level in memory. This is probably not worth worrying about as drivers generally speaking, draw very little power when the LED is not on. It might make a difference though if stored for more than a couple weeks before using.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> This SHOULD run around two hours. I say "should" because I have yet to run-test my own.


Thanks for staying with me on this...It probably seems dumb to spend this much time on a purchase this small but given DXs ship time I'll only get one chance before the 24 Hours in the Old Pueblo race.

You have mentioned the superior efficiency of the XPG several times. I'm wondering, using the R2 as a baseline, if that means that I'll get 20% more life for the same battery life?


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*One more thing*

Will the XPG have a wider hot spot than the same light with a R2? XRE?


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Argh.... decided enough is enough*

I pulled the trigger on the DX "UniqueFire R5 Cree XPG-1AO-R4 330-Lumen LED Flashlight"

To use it at the 24 hours in the old Pueblo on Feb 14 I figured I'd better order it now!

I figure if it doesn't work I can use the body as a host. It does appear to have more heat sink area than a WF-501 or 502

I'll let you know how it goes... Thanks for the help.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

rideandshoot said:


> I pulled the trigger on the DX "UniqueFire R5 Cree XPG-1AO-R4 330-Lumen LED Flashlight"
> 
> To use it at the 24 hours in the old Pueblo on Feb 14 I figured I'd better order it now!
> 
> ...


So far not many people are using the XP-G R-4 bin ( compared to the R-5 bin ).
Let us how you like the R-4 XPG. The host does look nice. I think you're right in that it should sink heat better.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

FWIW....D/X is FINALLY selling the XP-G 5-mode drop in > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32954


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Cat-man-do said:


> FWIW....D/X is FINALLY selling the XP-G 5-mode drop in > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32954


And this one is single mode: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.32953


----------



## Turveyd (Sep 30, 2007)

Not until they get a 4.2V Max Version, really unimpressed with the XP-G I've got, badly focused, no range my XP-E leaves it for dead!!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Turveyd said:


> *Not until they get a 4.2V Max Version,* really unimpressed with the XP-G I've got, badly focused, no range my XP-E leaves it for dead!!


...Oh Dang it! Don't know how that got by me. Nope, can't recommend the D/X version.


----------



## rideandshoot (Dec 18, 2006)

*Uniquefire R5 with the XPG R4*



Cat-man-do said:


> Well I'll be! D/X is finally offering something using the XP-G!


Well my 'Uniquefire R5' flashlight (with the XPG R4) LED finally arrived today. It's a single mode because I've had problems with multimode light auto switching when the going gets rough.

Here's what I can say so far. Noticeably more light than my Q5 based lights. The light is white but not as white as the Q5s. The beam pattern is really good. There is a definite hot spot but it's much wider than my Q5 powered Jet Beam light. The spill around the spot is also brighter and I expect more useful. In fact the spill is so good that I'm going to use it on my bars instead of my helmet. One of my Trustfire Q5 801s that came with a smooth reflector is going on the helmet. Finally, it's been running for 1 hour 50 min now on a 2500mah 18650. During that time I've been comparing it side by side with the Trustfire Q5 about every 15 minutes. Even after almost two hours it's at least as bright as the Trustfire with a fresh battery.

Of course the final test will be when it's mounted to my bar bouncing down a fast rocky descent. If it holds up to that I think I've picked a winner (I am a little worried because the 18650s fit pretty loose on the dia).


----------



## xiejol (May 22, 2009)

Cat-man-do said:


> Short story made long...my sister gave me a "Rubbermaid" plastic micro-wave entre' dish to carry home left-overs she gave me over the Thanksgiving weekend. I just happened to notice that the bottom of the container is heavily frosted yet still passes light ( good enough to read print when held close ).


Another easy option is the use of Glad Press N Seal, which does the same thing. Someone either here or at CPF did tests using Press N Seal and several highend diffuser materials. The Press N Seal was just as good if not better at allowing light to pass through while diffusing it softly.


----------

